

2011 Rankup your Hacker/Startup/Biz Bookmarks - bigohms

Let's try I game I'll call rankup.  One unique hacker/startup/biz site bookmark per comment.<p>My interest is reading/learning from the best thought sources for hacking/startup/business online.  Add your best bookmark you visit daily/weekly ONLY if if doesn't appear in the comments.  Rank up bookmarks others post that you also visit.
======
bigohms
<http://news.ycombinator.com/>

